# Exit Plan, a family drama



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#FREE #KU #KindleUnlimited #familydrama
"In Thailand, a young American man lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl. When an unexpected visitor from home arrives, he receives an ultimatum that affects his future."

Exit Plan, a family drama, 30 pages
FREE on Kindle Unlimited or 99 cents for a limited time only

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Germany: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#FREE #KU #KindleUnlimited #familydrama

"In Thailand, a young American man lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl. When an unexpected visitor from home arrives, he receives an ultimatum that affects his future."

Exit Plan, a family drama
FREE on Kindle Unlimited or 3.49 USD

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Germany: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#FREE #KU #KindleUnlimited #familydrama

"In Thailand, a young American man lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl. When an unexpected visitor from home arrives, he receives an ultimatum that affects his future."

Exit Plan, a family drama
FREE on Kindle Unlimited or 3.49 USD

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Germany: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#FREE #KU #KindleUnlimited #familydrama

"In Thailand, a young American man lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl. When an unexpected visitor from home arrives, he receives an ultimatum that affects his future."

Exit Plan, a family drama
FREE on Kindle Unlimited or 3.49 USD

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Germany: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#FREE #KU #KindleUnlimited #familydrama

"In Thailand, a young American man lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl. When an unexpected visitor from home arrives, he receives an ultimatum that affects his future."

Exit Plan, a family drama
FREE on Kindle Unlimited or 3.49 USD

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Germany: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#FREE #KU #KindleUnlimited #familydrama

"In Thailand, a young American man lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl. When an unexpected visitor from home arrives, he receives an ultimatum that affects his future."

Exit Plan, a family drama
FREE on Kindle Unlimited or 3.49 USD

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Germany: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#FREE #KU #KindleUnlimited #familydrama

"In Thailand, a young American man lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl. When an unexpected visitor from home arrives, he receives an ultimatum that affects his future."

Exit Plan, a family drama
FREE on Kindle Unlimited or 3.49 USD

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Germany: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#FREE #KU #KindleUnlimited #familydrama

"In Thailand, a young American man lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl. When an unexpected visitor from home arrives, he receives an ultimatum that affects his future."

Exit Plan, a family drama
FREE on Kindle Unlimited or 3.49 USD

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Germany: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#FREE #KU #KindleUnlimited #familydrama

"In Thailand, a young American man lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl. When an unexpected visitor from home arrives, he receives an ultimatum that affects his future."

Exit Plan, a family drama
FREE on Kindle Unlimited or 3.49 USD

Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Germany: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#FREE #KU #KindleUnlimited #familydrama

"In Thailand, a young American man lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl. When an unexpected visitor from home arrives, he receives an ultimatum that affects his future."

Exit Plan, a family drama
FREE on Kindle Unlimited or 3.49 USD

Amazon Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Germany: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon India: https://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#FREE #KU #KindleUnlimited #familydrama

In Thailand, a young American man lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl. When an unexpected visitor from home arrives, he receives an ultimatum that affects his future.

Exit Plan, a family drama
FREE on Kindle Unlimited or 3.49 USD

Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Kindle Store
Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
Amazon UK: Exit Plan eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

In Thailand, a young American man lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl. When an unexpected visitor from home arrives, he receives an ultimatum that affects his future.

Exit Plan, a family #drama

FREE on #KindleUnlimited until April 30, 2021 or 3.49 USD
Buy this and other 25+ ebooks of various genres from Bruce Allsman


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman

Steven Langford, a twenty-two year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow _farang_ who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama
FREE on #KindleUnlimited until April 30, 2021 or 3.49 USD
Buy this and other 25+ ebooks of various genres from Bruce Allsman

Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Kindle Store
Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
Amazon UK: Exit Plan eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store
Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/
Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU/


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow _farang_ who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

*Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide*

0.99 USD at Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow _farang_ who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

*Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!*

0.99 USD at Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents #77p
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow _farang_ who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!

0.99 USD at Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Books
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.fr
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents #77p
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow _farang_ who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!

0.99 USD at Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Books
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook: Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.fr
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents #77p
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!

0.99 USD at Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.fr: Boutique Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents #77p
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!

0.99 USD at Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.fr: Boutique Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents #77p
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!

0.99 USD at Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Books
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents #77p
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!

0.99 USD at Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.fr: Boutique Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents #77p
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!

0.99 USD at Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Books
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.fr: Boutique Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents #77p
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!

0.99 USD at Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Books
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.fr: Boutique Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU

Also available at Books2Read, Google Play Books, and Smashwords


----------



## ZeroTwo (11 mo ago)

Bruce Allsman said:


> #Amazon #99cents #77p
> *Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*
> 
> Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.
> ...


How did the idea come to your mind? The idea of writing this drama. Is there any kind of intertextuality or inner thoughts you put inside? Like an illustration through letters of something you saw/heard? 

I am always interested why writers decided to create one or another book. What is hidden behind all these words?


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

ZeroTwo said:


> How did the idea come to your mind? The idea of writing this drama. Is there any kind of intertextuality or inner thoughts you put inside? Like an illustration through letters of something you saw/heard?
> 
> I am always interested why writers decided to create one or another book. What is hidden behind all these words?


My story ideas usually come from a combination of several real life experiences, often from reported news. What I put inside or how I develop it is by asking these questions: What if? And why? For each story idea, I ask these questions many times, sometimes up to twenty times or more. And each time, I imagine a possible story scenario. After that I pick one or even a combination that I'd like to develop into a full story. This selection, I admit, is done subconsciously. And I suppose, whatever that's hidden behind all these words comes from my subconscious mind. There's no deliberate intention to put any message into the story. The theme emerges as a result of writing the story. Hope this helps and thanks for the Like.


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents #77p
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!

0.99 USD at Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Books
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.fr: Boutique Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU

Also available at Books2Read, Google Play Books, and Smashwords


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents #77p
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!

0.99 USD at Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Books
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU

Also available at Books2Read, Google Play Books, and Smashwords


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents #77p
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!

0.99 USD at Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Books
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.fr: Boutique Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU

Also available at Books2Read, Google Play Books, and Smashwords


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents #77p
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!

0.99 USD at Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Books
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.fr: Boutique Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU

Also available at Books2Read, Google Play Books, and Smashwords


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents #77p
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!

0.99 USD at Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU

Also available at Books2Read, Google Play Books, and Smashwords


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #99cents #77p #drama
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama, 29 pages
Lowest price in all Amazon stores worldwide
Buy Now!

0.99 USD at Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.99 CAD at Amazon Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.89 EUR Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
49 INR at Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
0.99 AUD at Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon France: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.fr: Boutique Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Spain: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle
0.89 EUR at Amazon Italy: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.it: Kindle Store
0.89 EUR at Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
99 JPY at Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
1.99 BRL at Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
11.99 MXN at Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
0.77 GBP at Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU

Also available at Books2Read, Google Play Books, and Smashwords


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #family #drama
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama

Download Now!
Amazon US: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Books
Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
Amazon France: https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Spain: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU

Also available at Books2Read, Google Play Books, and Smashwords


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #family #drama
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama

Download Now!
Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Books
Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon France: https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Spain: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU

Also available at Books2Read, Google Play Books, and Smashwords


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #family #drama
Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven's return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew's true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama

Download Now!
Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Books
Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
Amazon India: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.in: Kindle Store
Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
Amazon France: https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Spain: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU

Also available at Books2Read, Google Play Books, and Smashwords


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #family #drama
*Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama

Download Now!
Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
Amazon Canada: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.ca: Books
Amazon Germany: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon India: https://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Australia: Exit Plan eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.com.au: Kindle Store
Amazon France: https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Spain: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Netherlands: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.nl: Kindle Store
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU

Also available at Books2Read, Google Play Books, and Smashwords


----------



## Bruce Allsman (May 4, 2012)

#Amazon #Books2Read, #Apple, #Nook, #Kobo, #GooglePlay, #Smashwords

*








Exit Plan, a family drama by Bruce Allsman*

Steven Langford, a twenty-two-year-old American, lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl, Isaree. When Isaree quits her trivial job in Bangkok to return to her hometown, Steven, not willing to risk losing her, decides to go with her. There trouble arises when he meets, Andrew, a fellow farang who is overtly cold toward him. Isaree, however, is friendly toward Andrew, a close friend of the family. One day a messenger arrives with an ultimatum demanding Steven’s return to the States. Disregarding the messenger and ultimatum, he faces consequences that impact his love for Isaree and unveils the shocking truth about Andrew’s true identity.

Exit Plan, a family #drama

Download from Amazon:
Amazon US: Exit Plan - Kindle edition by Allsman, Bruce. Literature & Fiction Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
Amazon Canada: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Germany: Exit Plan (English Edition) eBook : Allsman, Bruce: Amazon.de: Kindle-Shop
Amazon India: https://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Australia: https://www.amazon.com.au/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon France: https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Spain: https://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Italy: https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Netherlands: https://www.amazon.nl/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Japan: https://www.amazon.co.jp/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Brazil: https://www.amazon.com.br/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon Mexico: https://www.amazon.com.mx/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00QU8KLFU

Download from Books2Read:








Available now at your favorite digital store!


Exit Plan by Bruce Allsman




books2read.com





Download from Google Play Books:








Exit Plan by Bruce Allsman - Books on Google Play


Exit Plan - Ebook written by Bruce Allsman. Read this book using Google Play Books app on your PC, android, iOS devices. Download for offline reading, highlight, bookmark or take notes while you read Exit Plan.




play.google.com





Download from Smashwords:








Exit Plan, an Ebook by Bruce Allsman


In Thailand, a young American man lives a bohemian lifestyle with a promiscuous Thai teenage girl. When an unexpected visitor from home arrives, he receives an ultimatum that affects his future.




www.smashwords.com


----------

